# Gigabyte 990xa-ud3 / 990fxa-ud5 ?



## The Day Walker! (Sep 6, 2011)

Pals planning to buy from the 2 mobos
I'll never sli my board.
So which is worth buyin. As I have read fxa just has sli features.
So should I buy Xa mobo?
Help needed. Goin to place order today so needed urgent help
Thanx
Angel


----------



## Cilus (Sep 6, 2011)

All the 990 chipset suppot both SLI and Crossfire, 990FXA supports multi-gpu in X16-X16 bandwidth and 990XA provides multi-gpu in X8-X8 bandwidth. If you don't want SLI or Crossfire then opt for 970G based chipset.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2011)

970 mobos are not readily available right now and if OP wants to place order now then he might opt for 880G mobo instead


----------



## The Day Walker! (Sep 7, 2011)

Already placed irder for 990xa gigabyte.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ Congrats. But it will be kinda waste of money as you will never use 2 cards.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> Already placed irder for 990xa gigabyte.



congrats in advance 

BTW, how much is it and where from you getting this and do post some nice images when the product arrives to you


----------



## The Day Walker! (Sep 9, 2011)

It's putting me at 9.4k. And my dealer os getting it from Mumbai.
Also ordered my case. And both will arrive Surat tomorrow.....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ Congrats!! Do post some pics after you receive them.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> It's putting me at 9.4k. And my dealer os getting it from Mumbai.
> Also ordered my case. And both will arrive Surat tomorrow.....



thanks for the info - so what cabinet you are getting - nzxt or something else


----------



## The Day Walker! (Sep 10, 2011)

Cm 430. Don't like the model of gamma


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2011)

^^ then don't forget to show off your cabby with everything installed here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/130697-cooler-master-elite-430-discussion-thread.html


----------

